# Tried to hydroplane tonight...



## AZ Wahoo (Sep 26, 2018)

Have non-P AWD M3 - rainy night in Tucson - hit a few big puddles on the way home - my former car [07 Infiniti G35 sedan] would've been hydroplaning all over even w anti-skid technology. The last big puddle I gunned it, and nothing! Handle smoothly. Very satisfied and amazed.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

AZ Wahoo said:


> Have non-P AWD M3 - rainy night in Tucson - hit a few big puddles on the way home - my former car [07 Infiniti G35 sedan] would've been hydroplaning all over even w anti-skid technology. The last big puddle I gunned it, and nothing! Handle smoothly. Very satisfied and amazed.


Did you check if you still have a rear bumper?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Hydroplaning is mostly a function of tires - not the car. Be careful when your tread depth gets low. Replace the tires when the tread is down the the wear bars to help prevent hydroplaning.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Small car with new tires, relatively narrow tires for the weight. Or, from another perspective, 45 psi is not only the air pressure in the tire, but a good estimate of the pressure the tire exerts on the road. More pressure than most cars, good for squeezing water out of the way. 

Traction control doesn't help much when hydroplaning - roughly speaking, there is no traction to control! The guardrail beckons....


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Clearly not going fast enough.


----------

